# question about scopes



## skater1146 (Jan 19, 2006)

ive got a 4x15 daisy scope(for my pellet gun) and im wondering, do you adjust it to each shot you take according to your distance? i usualy just use i blurry if i decide to get up real close to something, cause i can still make out what the object is. what should i _ actually_ do?


----------



## Remington 7400 (Dec 14, 2005)

Get a better scope!

BSA Air Rifle

2-7x32(I think)


----------



## FoxSquirrel (Mar 7, 2006)

Either get a new scope ,or just look through the iron sight.


----------

